# MAC Collection thus far.....



## LittleDevil (Aug 1, 2008)

I have been collection MAC since March 08 and this is what I have so far. I am only going to post a pic, since I dont feel like listing everything.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow, great collection! I love all of your eyeshadow colors! Everything in your collection looks so colorful!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 2, 2008)

very nice collection


----------



## newagetomatoz (Aug 2, 2008)

WOW!!!  That's amazing for only collection since March!!


----------



## MsEileen10 (Aug 2, 2008)

are you just collecting them? or are you actually using the products as well?


----------



## LittleDevil (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsEileen10* 

 
_are you just collecting them? or are you actually using the products as well?_

 
I use the products, but for some reason I cant bring myself to throw away the boxes so I just store the products in them, weird I know. For some reason I would rather there be a scratch on the box than on the actual container the product is in. I seriously have OCD when it comes to things like this.


----------



## fashionate (Aug 3, 2008)

now I wish i didn't throw away all my boxes, makes everything look so much cleaner
great collection


----------



## prettybaby (Aug 3, 2008)

ok so wow. you have pretty much everthing already!looks nice! lol i was gonna ask why everything still in boxes!! the UD still in its pallett (sp) too?


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleDevil* 

 
_I use the products, but for some reason I cant bring myself to throw away the boxes so I just store the products in them, weird I know. For some reason I would rather there be a scratch on the box than on the actual container the product is in. I seriously have OCD when it comes to things like this._

 
So do u have to open each box every time you want to use a product?


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 3, 2008)

Wow that is a pretty awesome collection for just a few months!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just think of what it will be within the year!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Aug 4, 2008)

I love your collection!!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 4, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 4, 2008)

Awesome collection, I've been buying Mac since Marc 08 too and I don't have half of what you have..


----------



## User93 (Aug 5, 2008)

nice collection hun and wow, for me its a huuuge progress for 5 months! Love your goodies, i wish a pic was bigger!


----------



## nico (Aug 7, 2008)

I put some of my products in their boxes,too.Good to know I'm not the only one.


----------

